
30 And single, move to SV to work on fundamental ml research at FAANG? - whattodotoday
Weird question to ask, but I&#x27;m at a crossroads. Currently working remote near family, making very good money. Single, and in the past dealt with serious mental health issues. Doing much better now with a support system, but I&#x27;m nervous about slipping into old thought patterns. Have an opportunity to work in an ML research lab at big tech on the ground floor of c++&#x2F;deep learning frameworks and state of the art algorithms. Issue is it requires moving to the bay area, where I know no one. It&#x27;s my dream job and I&#x27;m very technically inclined, but I want a family and the support system I have at home. Finding a good partner is something I really need to focus on, and I worry the bay area will make it even harder. What do I do?
======
joosymoosy
I can't help with a solution,

but I would rather be in your situation than mine!

all the best

